# how do you remove the wheels on an old lionel



## bigtrucker2007 (Feb 15, 2010)

my 242 will not work I dont know whats wrong. can anyone help me. I need to get inside of the train but the wheels will not come off how do u remove then.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

bigtrucker2007 said:


> my 242 will not work I dont know whats wrong. can anyone help me. I need to get inside of the train but the wheels will not come off how do u remove then.


You don't have to pull the wheels off to get at the engine.

You need a puller for them. And when you put them back on you have to do it right too.

Give more description of what it does not do.

Edit.............................,

Most have one screw on top holding the shell. Then you take off the front trucks and the back ones too. Trucks are the wheels.
Leave the drive wheels on don't mess with them.

After you take off the front and back there is a side pin (shaft) holding the body on. It only comes out one way tap it with a punch lightly.

After you do that you should see the engine. Now that is a different story.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*1062 242 the same motor with reverse.*

Your motor is the same as a 1062. Use and eraser to clean the armature plate without wheel removal.
THe motor comes out by removing a pin in the back. If you see swage marks at the end of the pin push from the opposite side. There may be a srew on top but I doubt it.

The easiest way to get a wheel puller is to buy a battery terminal puller. Grind the tip flat drill a hole and insert a small allen wrench to use as a pin. Not the best, mine is starting to twist.ABout 25 bucks on ebay for a wheel puller.


----------



## fitz04 (Jun 12, 2013)

t-man could u put up a picture of your wheel puller? and what do u use to put them back on? mine have moved outward need to push back toward engine thank u


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I think this is it https://www.walmart.com/ip/Wheel-Ge...54378&wl11=online&wl12=37294081&wl13=&veh=sem

There might be different sizes for different wheels, so that makes it harder. As for a loose wheel , lots just push it in and put a small amount of CA on the Axel to hold it in. No need to fully pull the wheel if not needed. I have pulled a few wheels with my hands and some rigging( like a pair of small needle nose plyers. Those were real loose to start with. I then knurled the Axel , applied some CA and make a sort of press with a block of wood to hold the wheel while I pushed evenly on the motor to get it even. GRJ had a way where he used a drill press for putting on the wheels I believe.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

For a scout engine, two cheep putty knives will do. Grove them with a dremel cutting to create a set of forks. Then using a nail punch force the axle out. I suspend the engine over some blocks to give the axle room to fall. You can buy a puller from a parts dealer. To press a bench vise works but you need to insert washers into the wheel for even pressure. 

I wasn't happy with the battery puller.


----------

